# Michigan Herf



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I was wondering if there is any interest in a Michigan Herf? Got a great spot for one and just seeing if there is any intrest.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

there is one in lansing michigan this saturday if anyone is interested from here let me know by pm and ill send you the address its at the Creole Cigar Factory in Lansing


----------

